# Losing Weight and Keeping it off.



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

My Juicer. Believe it or not I got mine for nothing. My son brought it to me from a friend who didnât use it. At first I was not impressed, since I had a centrifugal juicer years past and found it such a misery to clean that I gave it away, also it didnât leave enough of the microscopic fibre.
http://www.championjuicer.com/
These units have to be heavy. (The cheap plastic is junk.) I keep mine on a table in the dining room and move it into place in the kitchen as required. The Champion appears to be indestructible, and does a marvellous job, and is easy to clean. I am finding more uses for it as I get more experience.

Usually depending upon the product I cook the product and beat it into a mash http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AJMWT then strain http://www.durgan.org/URL/?CPBLL then put the residue from the strainer through the juicer. Then if there is enough I pressure can for storage, otherwise it is put in the refrigerator for immediate use.

For making juice raw, I simply beat the product into a juice in the blender.I use whatever is available. You get all the fibre this way. This is a raw product, but I feel a lot must be lost digesting, but at least one can ingest a lot of fresh produce. It will keep in the refrigerator if sealed for about 8 days.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?YTLUO 5 June 2011 Juice

I might add making these products a portion of your diet, weight control is easy and weight loss is relatively rapid at first even without noticing, since appetite is reduced. And certainly one is getting all the necessary nutrients. My view is there is no sense losing weight by dieting and still eating the same food that made one heavy. Further there are few people in our modern society who do not have a weight problem.

Durgan http://durgan.org/2011/


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Your juicer is used by many on the Gerson diet. I'm seriously thinking about a easy to clean juicer.


----------



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Your juicer is used by many on the Gerson diet. I'm seriously thinking about a easy to clean juicer.


Three months or about two pound per week is enough of a weight loss. I lost 21 pounds from 210 to about 189, and kept it off. This in about three to four months.

First I quit buying sugar and donât eat any desserts, except berries with skim milk. Best to avoid if possible. It was not difficult for me, since I seldom ate desserts, but used sugar on everything.

Then change your diet completely. Here is how I do it.

My Juicer. Believe it or not I got mine for nothing. My son brought it to me from a friend who didnât use it. At first I was not impressed, since I had a centrifugal juicer years past and found it such a misery to clean that I gave it away, also it didnât leave enough of the microscopic fibre.
http://www.championjuicer.com/
These units have to be heavy. I keep mine on a table in the dining room and move it into place in the kitchen as required. The Champion appears to be indestructible, and does a marvellous job, and is easy to clean. I am finding more uses for it as I get more experience.

Usually depending upon the product I cook the product and beat it into a mash http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AJMWT Canadian Tire, then strain http://www.durgan.org/URL/?CPBLL, then put the residue from the strainer through the juicer, not always depends upon the produce. Then if there is enough I pressure can for storage, otherwise it is put in the refrigerator for immediate use. With experience, I have ascertained that one can preserve almost any fruit and vegetable, only limited by the availability and imagination.
Samples:
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?NYIJA 6 December 2011 Orange Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?LRUKI 29 November 2011 Pomegranate Cranberry Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?QHYJU 28 November 2011 Cranberry Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?TBTTZ 29 October 2011 Pumpkin Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AEYVU 27 October 2011 Apple Juice Processing
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?AZQUW 16 September 2011 Concord Grapes
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?FPYQP 15 September 2011 Tomatoes
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?UFAQJ 6 August 2011 Green peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers made into Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?DXAYD 6 August 2011 Making Vegetable Juice
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?TNNHT 26 July 2011 Sour Cherry Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?YPNWO 25 July 2011 Yellow Beans
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?RRZRJ 21 July 2011 Blackcurrant (Ribes nigrum)
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?MIJXM 10 July 2011. Bing Cherry Juice.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?QSQWT 6 July 2011 Carrot Juice

For making juice raw, I simply beat the product into a juice in the blender.I use whatever is available. You get all the fibre this way. This is a raw product, but I feel a lot must be lost digesting, but at least one can ingest a lot of fresh produce. It will keep in the refrigerator if sealed for about 8 days. I prefer the cooked and strained or a combination of both.
Sample.
http://www.durgan.org/URL/?YTLUO 5 June 2011 Juice

I might add making these products a portion of your diet, weight control is easy and weight loss is relatively rapid at first even without noticing, since appetite is reduced. And certainly one is getting all the necessary nutrients. My view is there is no sense losing weight by dieting and still eating the same food that made one heavy. Further there are few people in our modern society, who do not have a weight problem.

I do eat some normal food periodically in reduced proportions and on festive occasions. When sort of hungry, simply have a glass of juice, mix in a glass if necessary to improve flavour if this is a big issue with you. I am full of energy and very active. More so, after losing the weight.

http://durgan.org/2011/ Garden Journal Started 2011 Extensive Information


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

If you are only doing juice for the most part and not eating real chewing food, I cant believe that is healthy...I do a juice for breakfast once or twice a week but not for all my meals. Just because you lose weight doesnt mean its healthy. Its like your on a perpetual fast...


----------



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

suzfromWi said:


> If you are only doing juice for the most part and not eating real chewing food, I cant believe that is healthy...I do a juice for breakfast once or twice a week but not for all my meals. Just because you lose weight doesnt mean its healthy. Its like your on a perpetual fast...


Read my last post more carefully. I think all your concerns were more or less addressed.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

suzfromWi said:


> If you are only doing juice for the most part and not eating real chewing food, I cant believe that is healthy......


My doctor says to not drink your food.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Doctors and nutritionist are two very different companies, excuse me "people". Wonder which one pushes prescribltion drugs?


----------



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> My doctor says to not drink your food.


I would like to know what the good Doctor suggests.Maybe he should study this information.
http://www.cdc.gov/obesity/data/trends.html A wake up call.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Durgan, all your various juices are quite impressive, and I would like to make some of those! 
I tried juicing a few years back with a juicer a friend let me borrow, but I don't think it was a very good one. I went to a consignment store yesterday and bought a Bella 13454 for 22.00, less then 1/2 the price for a new one. That's not a top of the line one I know, and when I got home I found out the reviews weren't very good for it. 
But, after using it a couple times today, I feel like I got a good deal. It has a high yield, not too noisy, clean up was better then I thought it would be, and the pulp was nice and dry. Anyway, I'm happy with it!
Started the juice cleanse today. I was inspired by the movie "Fat, sick and almost dead".
I plan to get back to a more vegetarian diet when I'm through with this, but I plan on juicing and blending quite often from now on.

When you juice, do you ever make anything out of the pulp? I'm thinking about freezing it to slip into homemade soup, or making veggie patties out of it or something. Seems a waste to throw it out, and it smells so good!


----------

